# iPad POS Question



## Millie Sable (Jun 26, 2016)

Hi! My Dad and I are running a small business.  We practically sell all kinds of sporty stuffs in our small shop.  Last time I went out to buy something I saw this cashier using an iPad when I paid.  It was a long cue and so I wasn't able to ask questions.  I never thought it was even possible.  Anyone here who knows about it.  I want to use the same in our shop. I really find it cute.


----------



## jks9199 (Jun 26, 2016)

There are several options for using a cell phone or tablet based Point of Sale system.  Some are complete POS systems, with tools for inventory listing and tracking and sales support, while others are simply a means to take credit card payments.  Shop around, see what's available and how it fits your needs.


----------



## Millie Sable (Jun 28, 2016)

I'm currently looking at the CC machine options from this website Credit Card Machine & Terminal for Merchants - TSYS, and I discovered that they have cc units that accept e-wallets such as  Apple pay and Samsung pay, I think It's something that I should consider as well before I avail anything.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jun 28, 2016)

jks9199 said:


> There are several options for using a cell phone or tablet based Point of Sale system.  Some are complete POS systems, with tools for inventory listing and tracking and sales support, while others are simply a means to take credit card payments.  Shop around, see what's available and how it fits your needs.



Also explore its security.  Very important!


----------

